# Troy McGregor ~ Durango Colorado



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey
Names Troy McGregor
I work for Axxis Audio in Durango Co,
I run the shop & do Custom installs aswell as Sound quality system design
I have been doing car audio on and Off for about 14 years..
Let me know if I can help you in any way


----------



## OnYrMrk (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey toughy, how was sema?


--Joe W.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Hey, I am actually going to be in Durango in a couple months for a vacation. I may just swing by, listen to some Kef and see what you are working on.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

please do im always happy to meet real audio guys


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

McGregor?? You mean your last name isn't Audio???? LOL! Glad to see you post in here Troy.

Zach


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Hey
> Names Troy McGregor


hmmm...










 tr0y is da man


----------

